# Screwed up a print... what should I do with the shirt?



## earwicker7 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a handful of t-shirts from my first mass-production run which were off center, or unevenly inked, or what have you, enough that they aren't something I can sell.

If they haven't yet been cured, is there anything I can do to save the t-shirt itself, so that it's not a complete loss, or is it basically ruined? It's black plastisol on a white t-shirt.


----------



## tfike (May 2, 2011)

Run them through the dryer and wear them as work shirts or use them as test shirts for other designs. Unless it's a glitch that you can ink in they're pretty much ruined.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

can you show us the design. 

Its a 1 colour design in black,is there the opportunity to do a second print, create an almost abstract design that you could print over the top.

if not, cut them up and use them as rags.


----------



## teddy bear (Sep 12, 2014)

use the other side as test blank then wear them as work shirts or give them to a homeless shelter or outeach mission or the like.


----------



## hubie95816 (Nov 8, 2014)

cure them , then use all the unprinted areas as test areas. once all the useable surface has been printed on ,cut them up and use them for rags. You'll never buy paper towels again. I keep a box of these rags right next to my work station for cleaning platens, squeegees , screens ,my hands.... you name it, so handy.


----------



## evlwevl (Sep 28, 2014)

I had a bunch of bad stock transfers that didn't adhere correctly and left me with a bunch of shirts I can't sell. I simply gave them to people I know and you'll find no one turns down a free shirt ruined or otherwise. It can always be used for something.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Donate to charity and relief efforts such as earthquake or floods.
Tax deductible!!!


----------

